# Public vs. Private



## Huntin_Fever (Feb 27, 2012)

Time and time again on hunts I run into the problem of distinguishing private land from public land. I've tried to find a place that can give me a map that could help me out with this problem but have been unable to. Does anyone have a place where they get decent and ACCURATE maps that show the where the private and public lands are?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any public library is a start. Look at the plat maps.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

They also have SD cards with plat maps that you can buy. They are around $100 per state. Here is a link to a website, there might be more types of these programs I just haven't looked.

http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother has one on his fancy-smancey Garmins with a program similar, if not the same, as what Leviwin posted up. It's really cool.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got huntinggps.com and Trax maps. The Trax are easier to read...the other has more info.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

BLM Surface Management Maps. They show all public lands. Also quite inexpensive.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I really like this web site http://mapserv.utah.gov/rasterindicies/Parcels.html
It shows a google earth view of Utah, zoom in to the area you want and it will show the parcel sections with their numbers then you can go to the county web site and look up the parcel number and it tells you who owns the property, if there is no parcel number it will be government land such as USFS or BLM or State Trust Lands.

It came in real handy for my hunt and to contact landowners for permission.
I then compare it with the BLM maps.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use the same as leviwin. The county in which I hunt also has a google Earth download that is an overlay that works great also.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I use these http://koutdoorproducts.com/ and have been for quite a while. I was testing them for him when he first started them. I now have the one that covers the western states.

I also believe it is Delorme that has the atlas that will show it. Most times going to the county is not possible if it is to far away and you are going there on the weekend


----------

